# Airless Paint Sprayer Streaking



## BobbyCA (Apr 28, 2013)

I have a Graco Magnum airless sprayer that I use for occasional quick work for painting doors or trim... Problem is instead of getting a nice even spray fan, I get streaks.... I was told the tip my be worn, but I've changed it and still the same issue... I'm spraying latex right out of the paint bucket without thinning or anything else... I was wondering if that could be the issue (but I've been told latex doesn't really need to be thinned), or if there is something I'm not doing right with this sprayer... Thanks for any advise...


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Play with your pressure. Start off with less then keep moving up to more till the fan is perfect. Different tips will take different pressure.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

too big of a tip, too low pressure or too thick for the pump. What model and what tip and what paint are you using?


----------



## Lugnut1968 (Dec 11, 2014)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Play with your pressure. Start off with less then keep moving up to more till the fan is perfect. Different tips will take different pressure.


100% correct advise. 

Also, you may want to start to try different tips with different paint types as well. I use a larger tip for semi gloss and gloss as opposed to flat etc.


----------



## BobbyCA (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi Andrew, The tip was a 517, Paint un-thinned, and the machine was a 5 year old Graco Magnum (can't remember the exact model, but I'm thinking X5 or similar- the ones they sale at Lowe's)... But from your post it sounds like I had everything going on that you said (too big a tip, too small a sprayer, and too thick of paint)...


----------



## Lugnut1968 (Dec 11, 2014)

Bobby, just a heads up... but I never thin any of my paint. A lot of the paint these days the coverage and durability turns to crap if you thin it any.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

BobbyCA said:


> Hi Andrew, The tip was a 517, Paint un-thinned, and the machine was a 5 year old Graco Magnum (can't remember the exact model, but I'm thinking X5 or similar- the ones they sale at Lowe's)... But from your post it sounds like I had everything going on that you said (too big a tip, too small a sprayer, and too thick of paint)...


Too low of pressure would be my first thought. Might try switching down to a 515 tip & see if the pump wont keep up better.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

If you are painting trim or doors, try stepping down to a 310 FF tip with a 100 mesh gun filter.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

The Graco Magnums (I own one) are underpowered. Use your shortest hose. If you're spraying Behr or one of the other pancake-batter/big box paints, then you'll probably need to thin the paint some.


----------



## BobbyCA (Apr 28, 2013)

CarpenterSFO said:


> The Graco Magnums (I own one) are underpowered. Use your shortest hose. If you're spraying Behr or one of the other pancake-batter/big box paints, then you'll probably need to thin the paint some.


Thank you... That's what I've been doing and having a horrible time... It's time to upgrade my sprayer


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

I can't imagine just opening a can and sticking the feed tube in even if I just got it out of the shaker less than an hour ago. I learned the hard way to always strain the paint. If I'm just using a gallon, I strain it into a 2 gallon pail then put about 4-6 ounces of 0 degree windshield washer fluid in the gallon can, close it up, shake it vigoroursly and then use a rubber kitchen spatula to get all the solids out. Pour that through the strainer. Squeeze everything into the 2 gallon pail and then mechanically stir for at least a minute.

That being said, your issue is most likely pressure or a partially clogged gun filter affecting the pressure at the orifice.


----------



## BobbyCA (Apr 28, 2013)

txgencon said:


> I can't imagine just opening a can and sticking the feed tube in even if I just got it out of the shaker less than an hour ago. I learned the hard way to always strain the paint. If I'm just using a gallon, I strain it into a 2 gallon pail then put about 4-6 ounces of 0 degree windshield washer fluid in the gallon can, close it up, shake it vigoroursly and then use a rubber kitchen spatula to get all the solids out. Pour that through the strainer. Squeeze everything into the 2 gallon pail and then mechanically stir for at least a minute.
> 
> That being said, your issue is most likely pressure or a partially clogged gun filter affecting the pressure at the orifice.


Txgencon.. I admit that I've never strained my paint but 

did u say thin with washer fluid? Why if I may ask?


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

BobbyCA said:


> Txgencon.. I admit that I've never strained my paint but
> 
> did u say thin with washer fluid? Why if I may ask?


That was covered extensively is another thread. Basically, I learned about it at Sherwin-Williams and tried it and liked it.

I always examine the strainer bag after straining and always find significant crap in brand new paint cans from any brand I've used, including SW, Kelley Moore, Behr and Glidden. I always strain.


----------



## stelzerpainting (Feb 27, 2014)

Have you checked to make sure all of your filters are clean? When you turn the pressure up, do you eventually get an even spray pattern? 
If you're against thinning the paint, consider heating the paint, (even if only over a heater vent for a few hours). This will improve the flow of the paint and minimize streaking when all else fails.


----------



## Lugnut1968 (Dec 11, 2014)

BobbyCA said:


> Txgencon..
> did u say thin with washer fluid? Why if I may ask?





txgencon said:


> That was covered extensively is another thread. Basically, I learned about it at Sherwin-Williams and tried it and liked it.



Does anyone happen to have the link to that thread? 

I have tried searching and came up with nothing. I have never even heard of thinning with that, but am always open to new ideas if they actually make sense... definitely gotta read and study on that to see how it actually makes sense though...


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

Here's always been my advice/experience/solution to the many posts about airless spray pattern "streaking."

Buy a bigger rig than you think you need, run it at 3/4 max power, take care of it.

That's what will get you the most.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Lugnut1968 said:


> Does anyone happen to have the link to that thread?
> 
> I have tried searching and came up with nothing. I have never even heard of thinning with that, but am always open to new ideas if they actually make sense... definitely gotta read and study on that to see how it actually makes sense though...


Post #10;

http://www.contractortalk.com/f8/hvlp-trim-spray-rough-touch-154716/

Tom


----------



## MidwestBest92 (Jan 5, 2015)

I've had both Graco and Titan products. Saw good results from both, but when it came time to re-pack my pump, my Titan pump took way more time than my Graco and was a bit more messy. Anyone else have this issue? I heard Graco is coming out with a new fluid section that is state-of-the-art..


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

MidwestBest92 said:


> I've had both Graco and Titan products. Saw good results from both, but when it came time to re-pack my pump, my Titan pump took way more time than my Graco and was a bit more messy. Anyone else have this issue? I heard Graco is coming out with a new fluid section that is state-of-the-art..


Ya, I checked out YouTube video about simply cleaning the Titan filter and the guy had to turn the unit on its side, plus the filter doesn't look all that easy to remove and replace, and it looks messy too. I've always preferred Graco over Titan. A Graco reminds me of a solid diesel truck engine while a Titan reminds me of a Volkswagon engine with a lot of small moving parts, almost like the early Wagner sprayers.


----------



## Jeepkid (Feb 19, 2014)

I looked into those lower end gracos from lowes, i would suggest if you dont want to fork over the money to look into getting the harbor freight sprayer, I have been using mine for many years. Its listed power is better then the entry level graco. I put a 50 ft hose with whip on it and use the 2 finger contractor gun. Works amazing. And buy the stupid 2 year warranty for 40 bucks, if the thing craps out you just take it back and get a new one. Ive only swapped because they leaked on me. Im sure i could have fixed but why when you get a new one for 40? 

What i think you are experiencing is the gun in the handle is gunked up. I have a tendancy to not clean out the sprayer right after a job but let it sit for a few days before cleaning and im always stuck getting a new filter.

Ive had to get a rebuild kit for the gun and it seems to work great after.


----------

